# Berkley Sabertail Bug



## Jim

I love this company, I like the looks of this Bait. Hopefully you have seen the previous post on this bait and the video. If not, the video is posted below. *If you can not see the video, you have to enable HTML in your profile.* I went to Greece for vacation in 1998. Just as I was leaving I snuck a Berkley power worm in my Wifes (Girlfriend at the time) pocketbook. She knew something stunk but could not figure it out for awhile. Thats how horrible these things stink. I love it! These baits look very versatile. 

Taken right from Tacklewarehouses description of the bait: The Berkley Sabertail 3" Bug provides intense action that can effectively fished on a jig, texas rig, jig head, carolina rig, or a shaky head. The new innovative flapping action and the scent in the Berkley Sabertail Bug will draw strikes from inactive bass. The Sabertail Bug's arms provide lifelike action as it swims and darts though the water. The new attractive colors of the Berkley Sabertail 3" Bug allow for versatility and effectiveness under all circumstances when fishing.

The video:
https://www.youtube.com/v/9rHHi4Fe3lc

Manufacturers website:
https://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=68301&sk=0&p=PURMPSTB3-BBB

*Ok, so here is the deal:*

I have 10 packages, fish them and post your findings. For this one I want
Likes:
Dislike:
Style fished: (ex. Texas, Carolina, Shakey head etc)
Fish Caught: (with or without pictures)
Anything else you care to add:

First Come, first serve: State the color you want.

1, Junebug Candy - Zman
2, Junebug Candy - rdneckhntr
3, Junebug Candy - Wingshooter1002
4, Junebug Candy - fishnfever
5, Black - Esquired
6, Black - cjensen
7, Black - Gamefisher
8, Pumpkinseed - JustfishN
9, Pumpkinseed - bassboy1
10, Bruise - Redbug


----------



## JustFishN

I'll take a pumpkinseed!


----------



## Zman

I'd like to review the Junebug Candy. Thanks for the opportunity too!


----------



## rdneckhntr

Id like to review a junebug candy


----------



## wingshooter1002

ill give the junebug candy a go. junebug tends to work in my waters but never tried jb candy.


----------



## redbug

If i can get in on this I would like to give either june bug candy or bruise a try I'll be happy to try it and write a review
The junebug candy almost looks like a redbug color  
thank you for offering us these opportunities
Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab

Great stuff JimmyT I would like to review a black one please


----------



## Jim

redbug said:


> If i can get in on this I would like to give either june bug candy or bruise a try I'll be happy to try it and write a review
> The junebug candy almost looks like a redbug color
> thank you for offering us these opportunities
> Wayne



I put you down for Bruise, Let me know if you want the Junebug Candy before someone else grabs it. I cleared out Dicks sporting goods of all the sabertails they had.


----------



## bassboy1

Hey Jimmyt, if ya don't mind, I will take a Punkinseed. I will do my best to get in as much fishing time as possible to get out and test both these and your worms that have been sitting by the computer waiting on my next fishing trip. If ya don't mind, hold off shipping them, as we are going to NC next week, and I may be able to get the mailing address for that house. I will be doing a good bit of fishing up their, so it would be nice to have them and go ahead and get results.

Thanks,

bassboy1.


----------



## Zman

Where you gonna be in NC?


----------



## bassboy1

Newland. Just outside of Boone. Gonna tow the jonboat up their to fish Price lake, W Kerr Scott lake, and possible Watauga lake, and anywhere else the locals recommend. Might drop a line in Bass lake, which is just past the main drag of, I think Banner Elk - Maybe Blowing Rock. Anyway, where are you?


----------



## redbug

Bruise is a black and blue combo Great color combo.. or junebug candy 

what ever anybody doesn't want I will use it will be like Christmas morning I'll be happy and surprised...

Thanks again

Wayne


----------



## Jim

3 more people needed for this review. All packages will be going out on Friday!


----------



## cjensen

Ill give black a shot.


----------



## Gamefisher

I would like to try black.


----------



## JustFishN

> I cleared out Dicks sporting goods of all the sabertails they had. Very Happy




Fishnfever and I were at Dicks sunday and they barely had any there! They maybe had 4 bags left.


----------



## Anonymous

Jimmy.....I'll take the last one if you still have it.

FishnFever


----------



## Jim

We are all done! Packages will go out on Friday! Lets see some good reviews and Big fish!


----------



## Jim

Did I mention these things stink like ass?  

Im glad to be getting thiem out of my room LOL!


----------



## JustFishN

oh ya they do! I picked up a pack sunday and just for the hell of it put the bag to my nose...to see if in fact they really did smell.... they do *gag*


----------



## wingshooter1002

thats the smell of victory.


----------



## Gamefisher

Got mine today. How is everyone planning to rig them? They look perfect for Carolina.


----------



## Jim

Im going to try to hook them up like the video. Can anyone take a guess as to what its hooked to?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Thanks JimmyT (aka Jim) got my package yesterday. I will T-Rig them 1st and see how that works. I think I fish them like a kreature bait


----------



## cjensen

Got mine yesterday. I'm going try rigging them on a spot remover jig head or a football jig head at first. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## redbug

yeppie!!! i got mine today, just in time for my next tournament this Sunday. I am thinking about using them as a jig trailer and I will have one tied on a shakey head jig they should get a good work out this weekend!!
Thanks jimmy 

this is a great perk of this site..

Wayne

Ps I also got my lucky craft pointer thanks again


----------



## Anonymous

Got ours!! I have tried mine twice so far. First time I T-rigged them and the second time I used a one with a spot remover jig head. Both times with no results :?

Red bug has a good idea ,


> I am thinking about using them as a jig trailer and I will have one tied on a shakey head jig



I also have noticed that the fishing at the local honey hole has been a little slow. Yea I have been catching fish there but it has been a work out to get them. Then again that is fishing 8) I am hoping to hit a different watering hole this weekend. just got these and there is plenty more time and ways that I plan on trying these as well as retrying the ways I already mentioned. :mrgreen: 


fishnfever


----------



## wingshooter1002

just got mine today along with my prizes from making the 2000th post. they look awesome and i plan on fishing them t rigged with a bullet weight and on a jig head weedless. i also got a td popper zero which looks awesome and i am sure it will catch plenty here. this came just in time seeing as how last time i was out on lake kaweah, i lost my rico popper. another prize i got was the lake fork live magic shad. these are the right color for my area as well. man im gonna have a blast and i will post all pics of the fish they catch.


----------



## rdneckhntr

I got mine today....my god these things STINK...


----------



## bassboy1

I got mine yesterday. The first thing I thought when I looked at them, was shakyhead. Now, just to work out some time on the lake. :?


----------



## redbug

First early report:
I used the "Sabertail Bug" in the bruise color yesterday during a tournament. I fished it in the spots that i know hold fish. I caught 3 keepers in these spots on other lures.
I found the lure had a nice feel not too soft and the color was good and had a strong scent.
The action was good but no matter how much i tried i could not get the action that the video had. I will keep trying the bait because I know it will catch fish Berkley makes some great productive baits.
I did manage to catch a 15lb snapper on the bait 
Thanks again for giving the opportunity to review this bait 
more to come

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab

I had about the sam eresult sas Redbug with my Black Sabertail lure. I fished it weightless T-Rigged in a spot that I was catching LM Bass consistently with a 5" PC Baits Coffee Worm. They were not interested AT ALL in the Berkly Product. Switched back and hook another LM Bass.

tried it with a bullet weight for Smallies - again, nothing. Switched to a 4" Yum Dinger and nailed several Small Mouth bass.

I will give it another try on a shakey head - but I am quickly loosing confidence in this bait.

Looks great - smells bad and the fish seem to ignore it


----------



## Jim

Thanks for the updates! Im heading to the cape this weekend for a couple of days with the family. I am going to shore fish 2-3 local kettle ponds. I am only bringing things that I dont use normally. One of them is going to be this sabertail bug. I am looking forward to trying them myself. I am starting to wonder if the Japanese version of this bait (the one in the video) is different than the Amercian Version. It is isnteresting that you could not reproduce it's action. 

Thanks, This is awesome.


----------



## Jim

We'll so far I have to report nothing good. I went fishing for a couple of hours saturday and sunday. I tied on a Sabertail bug (junebug candy) texas style with a small tungsten wait. And I cast it for over 2 hours with just 1 measly bite that caught me off guard. I was so used to not feeling anything, when it happened I FLAKED. 

The one thing I can say about these baits is that they are very durable. I only tied one on the whole weekend. I cast it, got it caught in the trees and it held up. Big deal though when I cant produce a fish.

I was able to mimic the action seen in the video. I am going to buy some in different colors to try, Because this bait should work. LOL!

I will keep you updated with what else I see/find.


----------



## redbug

0 for 3 on the reports so far but from the sound of it the bait is doing what it was designed to do.. catch fisherman... Jim is buying more LOL


----------



## Jim

redbug said:


> 0 for 3 on the reports so far but from the sound of it the bait is doing what it was designed to do.. catch fisherman... Jim is buying more LOL



Yes Im a stubborn ass like that! LMFAO! :mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1

Still trying to get on the water. My boat has the easiest year of any I know. It never gets used.   
Even so, this time of year, in my neck of the woods, the only thing they will eat are topwaters, dropshots, and spinnerbaits. Can't see puttin' this thang on a drop shot. I promise, this will get used though. 
BTW, these things smell like broiled dog sh!t. Can't wait to use them up and get them out of my room. :?


----------



## Jim

bassboy1 said:


> Still trying to get on the water. My boat has the easiest year of any I know. It never gets used.
> Even so, this time of year, in my neck of the woods, the only thing they will eat are topwaters, dropshots, and spinnerbaits. Can't see puttin' this thang on a drop shot. I promise, this will get used though.
> BTW, these things smell like broiled dog sh!t. Can't wait to use them up and get them out of my room. :?



Dont worry about it, there is no "Real" time limit. So far its a crappy bait LOL!

Jim


----------



## redbug

/quote]

Dont worry about it, there is no "Real" time limit. So far its a crappy bait LOL!

Jim[/quote]

you've caught a crappie with i better than me


----------



## bassboy1

With the current results from people, and how they smell, I think the best bet would be to put it on a big ole hook, and let it sit on the bottom, and catch a catfish or carp.


----------



## Gamefisher

I had temporarily lost my package (the back of my truck is usually a mess) but found it so I tried one of these out last evening. Texas rigged because it was a little windy. I was disappointed in the action - it really didn't do anything unless you moved it very fast, the legs would flutter a little bit. Didn't catch anything, but that is fairly normal for this lake anyway.


----------



## Jim

Im glad reports are coming in...can you say DUD?

Not one good report so far!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Yeah - they kinda suck. I am wondering is it the shape, the crappy Berkley plastic or the aroma?

Anyone think we should make a cast and pour one with better plastic?


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> Yeah - they kinda suck. I am wondering is it the shape, the crappy Berkley plastic or the aroma?
> 
> Anyone think we should make a cast and pour one with better plastic?



Or maybe do you think this might be a good spring or fall bait? I cant see it being a total bomb, But from this thread....no one has had success with it.


----------



## Jim

Read this article, What a joke. They pay this guy to glue these things together and test them?

The last big paragraph says it the best. It produces great sales, then they lie. 


this is a POS Bait!


https://bassbuzz.outdoorsfanmedia.com/br_news_article.asp?thecat=3&id=66


----------

